# Best Wings I've Ever Made



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2007)

Just got home from my Anniversary vacation at noon and picked up some wings for the Skins game at 1pm.  Cooked the wings for 1.5 hours at 250* and did not turn.  Then I made a Reverend Marvins Hot and Honey 50/50 combo and reduced by half and glazed the wings basting every 10 minutes for 30 minutes and then drizzled the wings on the platter after platting.  These wings were honestly the best I've ever made.  The skin wasn't crispy, but it was tender and the heat and sweet combo was ridiculously incredibly delicious.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks incredible Larry!  Did you cook those on the Oval XL or Junior?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2007)

Mmmm Those sound and look awesome!
My wife might like those. I like mine with a little bit more serious ass burn.  :twisted:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Looks incredible Larry!  Did you cook those on the Oval XL or Junior?



On the Jr on the Extended Cooking Grates with a doubled up piece of aluminum foil for a barrier/drip pan.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2007)

Good looking wings Larry! That Rev. Marvin with honey is pretty good.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those look great Lawrence!
Scotty ....sorry about your ass burn......


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Those look great Lawrence!
> Scotty ....sorry about your ass burn




*?????????   *  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 10, 2007)

Fine looking wingers Larry.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 10, 2007)

Them sure are pretty Larry!!!!!!


----------



## john a (Sep 10, 2007)

You outdid yourself Larry, nice job.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 10, 2007)

Lookin fine Larry I need to try that


----------



## bknox (Sep 11, 2007)

Larry those wings look excellent!!


----------

